# We NEED Guide data re-mapping to our Clear QAM channels!!!



## SteveHC1 (Dec 12, 2008)

- THAT is my suggestion for needed TiVo features. I can think of NOTHING that would benefit MORE customers MORE fundamentally than to add the ability to manually re-map channel/program guide data to our clear QAM channels on the high definition TiVo units.

We ALL bought our TiVo's for the primary purpose of automatically recording our preferred TELEVISION programming! I think it's a SHAME that TiVo continues to INSIST on developing and incorporating features like games and music while it DELIBERATELY leaves out a feature that would enable us to properly and automatically record programs on our local clear QAM HD channels. To FORCE us to HAVE to either buy an antenna or cable company digital "package" and rent their "box" or CableCard is beyond reasonability.


----------



## web4lackey (Feb 27, 2007)

I want this also, I watch 90&#37; network programming and bought a Tivo HD with Clear QAM tuning only to find out you don't map the chanels. HD over the air is not reliable in my area (works only part of the time). But the Cable QAM channels are always perfect. The channel numbers are almost all the same 12-1 antenna and 12-1 cable, I don't see that this could be that hard and your customers want this.


----------



## dplaflamme (Nov 1, 2002)

I just reluctantly gave up on a case with TiVo about this; my new apartment complex only provides HD channels as QAM channels, and I tried three times to explain this to me before someone told me this was about QAM and that's a closed issue. 

Now I have a very nice digital VCR, at least as far as the four major networks are concerned. Half a loaf still seems like a loss when you're used to the full loaf.


----------



## SteveHC1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Same here.

If you haven't already, you might want to check out the "QAM mapping letter campaign (HD w/o cablecard)" thread within the "TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs" forum - there's a long-running, very popular and detailed discussion of this very issue there.


----------



## toy4two (Mar 27, 2008)

i second this, I am not reactivating my TIVO HD until we can do this, fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me


----------

